# Just bought a new lens with a loose zoom grip...but it's a beautiful 80-200 2.8L



## rmblack (Aug 12, 2012)

Guys...Gals...

big predicament here.

I just bought a magic drainpipe from a guy in AZ with a loose grip.






Why? Well...he doesn't have the end cap because the lens has been on the camera since the day he got it. The front element has had hoya glass on it since the beginning as well. Optically, this thing is described as mint. And if it isn't, I have 30 days to return it. (I'll make sure to send a lens cap)

What do I do? black Rubber bands? black or red Gaffers tape?

Any way to fix this? I was assuming CPS won't handle this type of problem on a lens from the late 80s early 90s.

Thanks!


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 12, 2012)

So the grip spins around the barrel instead of making the barrel spin.

How about a few drops of superglue?


----------



## arcanej (Aug 12, 2012)

If you are going that route, super glue Sets up too fast and will be a pain to work with. I would think you would want an epoxy.


----------



## kennephoto (Aug 12, 2012)

I have this lens too and mine isnt nearly as loose as yours. I wonder how to fix it myself but im just living with it currently. Let me know if you find a good way to fix it and I will probably fix mine as well. Very good lens mine is 22 years old and I really love it!


----------



## DB (Aug 12, 2012)

Try applying some heat - use a hairdryer or something like that - position it correctly first, then see if you can get it back into shape that way.


----------



## jsbraby (Aug 12, 2012)

Call Canon Parts. I think the NJ number is 732-521-7230. Explain what you have and what you need. If they still have any, they will sell direct to you. 

I think that grip should be a friction fit that you can slide off and replace. I would hesitate to use adhesives in the event that you ever need to open things up for a clean or repair. Or if they managed to get someplace that needs to move freely while you wait for them to set. 

If Canon doesn't have replacements, I would go gaff tape or bicycle grip wrap.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 12, 2012)

The grip is basically a big rubber band, you may be able to find one from a Camera repair shop. Canon no longer supports the lens, so unless it happens to use the same part as some newer lens, they will not have it.
Try http://www.procamerarepair.com/NIKON-AF-S-80-200-LENS-RUBBER-RING-GRIP_p_259.html
They stock old parts that they bought from Canon when support was dropped. They might also have some outsourced parts.
In any event, its $9 for a replacement.


----------



## KyleSTL (Aug 13, 2012)

I like Mt Spokane's suggestion. I've purchased a half a dozen parts of PCR, and they are great to deal with and have good prices and fast shipping as well.


----------



## michi (Aug 13, 2012)

I have the same lens with a messed up zoom grip. I called Canon, they don't have this part anymore. I just took a look on the site the last poster mentioned but don't see anything that would match...?


----------



## rmblack (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks guys/(gals?) for all the input. I took a look at PCR's site but couldn't find any zoom rings, and it sounds like michi hasn't had any luck with CPS. 

The lens gets here on Tuesday, so I'll update with condition and any fixes I attempt. I'll try some non-permanent things like bike grip tape, rubber bands, or some heat first and see how those work before I attempt any permanent modifications.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 13, 2012)

rmblack said:


> Thanks guys/(gals?) for all the input. I took a look at PCR's site but couldn't find any zoom rings, and it sounds like michi hasn't had any luck with CPS.
> 
> The lens gets here on Tuesday, so I'll update with condition and any fixes I attempt. I'll try some non-permanent things like bike grip tape, rubber bands, or some heat first and see how those work before I attempt any permanent modifications.


Contact them, they have many parts that are not listed on their web site. You should be able to find something that works, even if you have to make one a bit narrower. There are other suppliers that they might be able to suggest as well.
Post on Fred Miranda. There are many drainpipe users that may have found a source, petkal for one.
Why not measure the width and diameter or circumference and users with a similar sized lens ring can let you know.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 13, 2012)

somebody beat me to the bicycle handlebar grip tape idea...

also has the benefit of customising the appearance of your lens.


----------



## rmblack (Aug 18, 2012)

Alright guys,

Got the lens, it's optically in great condition, a lil' bit of internal dust but nothing to worry about. 

Things to worry about:

- Put two rubber bands on over the loose grip and it seems to be fine...but weather sealing is @ -1
- The part of the lens that houses the rear lens element moves slightly...and moves the rear element by about a millimeter. This I took to be a huge problem, as if that moves while shooting my focus will change. (yes?)
- Did some real quick afmf adjustments...and +20 looks the best. (5dmkII) 


Optically it's still a beast, and I don't think I'll be returning it...but is there any way to improve on it's faults? Please share any experiences you may have had!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 18, 2012)

rmblack said:


> Alright guys,
> 
> Got the lens, it's optically in great condition, a lil' bit of internal dust but nothing to worry about.
> 
> ...


Some of the third party camera repair stations still have a few parts, and they salvage whatever parts they can from severely damaged units. Check with them about possible repairs.
Check Fred Miranda, since there are several there who use the lens.


----------

